# Victory sweeper issues/ Poor customer service



## EZSWEEP (Nov 18, 2010)

Can anyone get a hold of Victory Sweepers ? And was wondering if anyone else had a issue with the extended warranty with Isuzu not being valid ? Or waited for there title for six months ? I like how these post keep getting deleted . I think people that spend $75,000 on a new truck should know this stuff. And yes I purchased the warranty through Victory so Eddy you know who this is or Mark . So before this gets deleted again I think sweeper market owes this to people that are buying new sweepers to know my story . Feel free to contact me 


This is a post that I posted on Sweeper Market website that had been deleted .


----------



## shooters480 (May 7, 2008)

What are the details of your story?


----------



## EZSWEEP (Nov 18, 2010)

*Story*

I bought a victory mark 1 about 2 years ago and paid for a extended Isuzu warranty that was supposed to be for 5 years 150,000 miles . Took the truck to the dealer for a recall asked when my warranty was up and they told Jan of 2014 . Which it should jan 2016 . So I call eddie at victory back in Jan and still have nothing resolved .


----------



## shooters480 (May 7, 2008)

Never would have guessed that. I have three of the mark 2's. Only problem I have had is that they have stopped stocking fast moving ware items. Didn't finance or purchase the extended warranty on my last truck. Thanks for the info & good luck.


----------



## michaelo2790 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Victory*

I have one of the first Victory trucks and Mine had a five 150000 warranty and used the warranty right at the 5 year point with no problem. My truck has the GMC name on it if that matters or not


----------

